# IWB holster for Bodyguard 380



## sforl (Nov 4, 2010)

Im looking for a good IWB holster for my BG 380, I prefer to have one that won't collapse after drawing the weapon to make reholstering safer! thanks


----------



## Mudflap (Mar 30, 2011)

*380 holster*

Try Top Gun Holsters. They have plenty to choose from and they're made well.


----------



## ozzy (Apr 16, 2011)

I have one from Billy McCabe and its a perfect holster and he is a great guy to deal with. He has many styles including pocket holsters and belts. 
McCabe's Custom Leather


----------



## Packard (Aug 24, 2010)

From my experience the reholstering aspect is a non-player for civilians. For law enforcement types it is essential. They need to reholster the weapon while they affix the handcuffs.

Whereas most civilians' use of handcuffs don't require firearms (but may require Viagra).

When civilians shoot it is usually at a range somewhere. You can reholster with both hands in those situations with no risk at all.

After a fire fight, should you get into one, there won't be any handcuffing of prisoners by you. So it is not an issue there.

The issues are: Comfort and concealment (and cost). Bianchi makes a comfortable (but not formed) holster (100 Professional). Not a one size fits all, but several sizes fit all. It is comfortable, inexpensive and conceals well. A straight drop though, so it is good for appendix carry and anywhere a straight drop will work for you. It has a body shield and the surface against your body is rough out for stability. It is only about $50.00 and in stock a lot of places. It is a good holster to start with. An fine holster will take weeks or months to obtain and you will want to wear something in the meantime. Or you will want to try the carry method first before investing heavily in an expensive holster.

http://www.amazon.com/100-Professional-Tan-RH-Size11/dp/B001CNUKSG


----------

